# Hello, starting 1st IVF cycle TOMORROW!!!



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello everyone!
I've been 'lurking' for a few hours, reading posts and seeing how nice and friendly everyone here is, and decided to take the plunge and register.

I'm Linda (LindyLou, hence the nickname) and I live in Chelmsford, Essex. I'm 36. I have been living with my partner Mark since 1997. In 1999 we got a very welcome surprise called Aase Rebekah. She's now nearly 7 and in Year 2 already!!! Though, she's been missing a sibling.. 
Her brother, Noah Sebastian (www.little-noah.co.uk) came along in August 2001, but was born with an unbalanced translocation of two chromosomes. We all got tested, and it seems Mark is a carrier of the balanced translocation, and therefore any unborn children may be at risk. This also explained a number of miscarriages both before and after Noah.

Noah lived mostly in PICU, few days home and a few days in the local childrens ward, till he was nearly 8 months old. He had loads of different abnormalities, to name a few: Heart defect, malrotation of the intestines, deaf, deformed feet and hands. When he died it was due to the effect of his heart defect, not of the heart defect itself. He had numerous op's, but he needed to grow before they could do major surgery, and as he was constantly ventilated and on 1ml feed per hour, growing was not in the books. He was only 12lbs still at 8 months old. Anyway, you can read more about Noah, see his pics at the link further up.

We started fertility investigation after the 2nd miscarriage after Noah died. Everything seemed fine. I had a lap, HSG and bloodworks. Apart from lupus anticoagulent being present, all was fine.

My GP then decided to write to the local PCT to see about PGD IVF. She warned us not to be hopeful, as we already have our daughter, but that it was worth a try.

Well, to cut a long story short, it was approved straight away on the condition that we would be accepted for treatment at the clinic. 2 years later, and we start tomorrow!

We have since discovered that my FSH is on the high side, and that I may not produce enough or good enough eggs.. It was 13.9 at our first and so far only reading. It may not work in our favour as they are doing biopsies on the embies, which puts them at higher risk than ordinary IVF.

So to optimise my chances, they are putting me on the short IVF cycle, so I should start both sniffing and injecting in the next couple of days, with egg collection planned in the week of the 16th January.

I'm a nervous wreck, as Mark works in Luxembourg and I'm home alone with Bex every day apart from the weekends. Meaning, I have to inject myself and I am just scared I'm gonna freak out. I will be using the Puregon pen. Anyone have any experience with them? Any handy hints you can give me?

Anyhoo, before you all fall asleep (well, before Bex fall asleep waiting for me to give her her shower...LOL), I will sign off. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know some new people and learning more about this journey I have in front of me. I'm sure I'll be here moaning before the end of tomorrow...LOL

Bless you, if you're still reading this...


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

LinLou.  Just wanted to welcome you to FF.  This site is amazing and the support you get from it is second to none.  I don't think I'm speaking out of turn when I say most of us owe our sanity to the support and friendship you get through this tough journey.  Just wanted to wish you all the very best in your journey.  PS.  Once you've done the first needle it's plain sailing on that front!  Honest!!!  xx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Linda, and best of luck to you tomorrow!

I'm new to the forum, too - but have been lurking for a couple months, everybody seems so supportive and lovely.

Hugs and fairy dust,
Michelle


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi linda xx

Welcome to fertility Friends xx

You will find all the help and support you need on this site x

Just wanting to wish you all the luck with your journey, your story touched my heart xx

Love PoPs xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Linda,
All the very best of luck with your treatment! I'm sure you too will find this site helpful and full of friends..


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi and welcome.  Good luck tomorrow and let us know your progress. 
Melissa***


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Welcome to FF  

Your story really touched me tonight  - good luck for this cycle...I really hope your dreams come true


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Goodluck for starting out on your journey tomorrow.

Jappa xx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Linda,

Hope all went well with your first injections.
I went through my first icsi in sept and due to partner working shifts , had to do them on my own.
They did get better, and i got a lot quicker at it.
I always stick the telly on before i start, so I dont feel so alone.

Good luck.

Ruby Maria


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Lin Lou

I have not had any treatment yet, starting in Feb/march.  And I wanted to wish you all the luck and love in the world, you deserve it your story touched my heart .  I hope that your treatment goes well and I am sure Beka will behave during this time, children seem to have a sixth sense to know when mummy needs help.

Fingers crossed that you get the outcome you deserve

Lots of love and    

Rebecca xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I am already on my second day, and as it's a short protocol, I have possible collection already next Friday. The injections went better than I expected. I decided to let Rebekah watch me this morning, as I knew I'd feel less nervous then...LOL And it went just fine. But I am getting a terrible headache. I think it's the Synarel?


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Linda,  

I just read your post and then i went to see your beautiful Noah's website..

It had me in tears   you are so strong going through all that & now ivf.. The web site is lovely & you can see just how much your son ment to you ..  

Bless You, I hope your ivf brings a positive outcome.. Your a January cycler like me - but im on Long Protocol...

Good Luck  

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Sweet, thank you for your kind words, and for visiting my Noah's website. He was a character and a half and I'm glad you got to know him as well.  May he blow down some babydust on us both!!  Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi linlou i too looked at noah's webiste he looked a beautiful baby  

I also love the name Noah - my little cousin is called noah - its a beautiful name

Best wishes kate xx


----------

